# Big "E" chicken



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2005)

The radio station I listen to had a DJ give a recipe for one of his marinated chicken dishes. Sounded good so I gave it a shot. Really enjoyed this one. I'll post the recipe in the recipe section.

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 172954.JPG


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Nick any house's for sale around you?  BTW, I need a place to put my pit so I'll need a nice yard and some of that chicken!!  Looks great, can't wait to see the recipe!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2005)

If you bring that new pit, I'll build you a patio for it!


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Need something on that rice buddy.
Maybe some gravy?


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 13, 2005)

Nick, how do I get there? Or, should I just look for the smoke?? Thanks for shareing.


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Link,
If you're ever going to be in NC or SC (or maybe soon GA), give me a call.  I'll make sure you get some food.  I'd love to throw back a few with you and wait for some Q to get done. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Link,
> If you're ever going to be in NC or SC (or maybe soon GA), give me a call.  I'll make sure you get some food.  I'd love to throw back a few with you and wait for some Q to get done. :!:



Geez Finney, all the times I've invited you to my place and not once have I been invited to your Crib.  :-(  :-(   Link does sound like a nice guy to hang out with though.


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't lie to all these fine people. :-X  [-X  [-X 
I've told you to come down this way plenty of times.  

You just got mad :-X  when I told you I wouldn't let you put vinegar on your collard greens in my dining room.  That's just not done at my house. [-X  [-X  [-X   If they need vinegar... they're not cooked right. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh brother ! ! !  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 14, 2005)

ok I'm sorry that I start all of this so to fixit I'm invited everyone  to my house and I will buy all the beer.

Now thanks for all the invite I do think we need to work a bbq bash some were!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I do think we need to work a bbq bash some were!


Lot's of that going on here.  #-o


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 14, 2005)

realy were?


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ok I'm sorry that I start all of this so to fixit I'm invited everyone  to my house and *I will buy all the beer*.
> 
> Now thanks for all the invite I do think we need to work a bbq bash some were!


Obviously you haven't heard how much we drink. 8-[   :bar:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 14, 2005)

that all right I can buy the frist arounds it would be lot of fun.


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Okay, in a futal attempt to retrack this thread, Nick.....give us some recipe stuff.  Please?   [-o<
> 
> Smokehouse



Smokehouse,
The recipe is in the recipe section.  #-o


----------

